# problems with wd6050



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

hi guys im new here .
im having problems with my sat nav set up in a mk5 golf gti 2006 , basicly i can't get the tv to work , the cds play threw the dvd player and the vw multi changer does not work with it . also the ipod lead was damaged from new and i didnt recive a rear lead which is what i ordered . does anyone know what the plug on the front it called ? i thought is was mini usb but its not .
i bought the unit new from Oskaramerica and had no help from him what so ever . 

below is the emails that i have sent and recived . 100$ not happy with my service

Martin I Am waiting your responses. Please coinfirm 



-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 11/24/2009 3:34:37 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

have i been forgotten about ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Thu, 19 Nov 2009 08:35:08 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Martin 

Sorry, a little crazy here and waiting responses from the factory . 

Is there a rear IPOD Port on that Unit ? 

As for the CD Changer, Is thre any message or is it just Dead? Not reacting ?
What is the model and year of your VW ? 

JOe



-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 11/18/2009 6:13:54 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

hi im still waiting to hear when im going to recive the bits im missing . i.e the tv freeview bits and the rear ipod lead . i have managed to get the sat nav working now but still unable to get the vw multichanger to work with it . any ideas ?also am i going to recive a new front ipod lead as mine was damaged on arrival

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Sat, 14 Nov 2009 08:33:06 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Wow 

That is not good. 

Can you send me a few Photos of what you did receive ? 

Also what message do you get regarding the NAV ? 

Bluetooth code is either 0000 , 9999 , 8888 or 1234 . 

JOe 

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 11/13/2009 11:35:35 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

hi this has now arrived but there are a few issues . i asked for a ipod cable that fits from the rear of the unit which is not supplied . also there is no freeview bits that i also ordered along with it .i can;t get the nav to work or the bluetooth and the ipod cable has fallen apart . please can you help ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Thu, 5 Nov 2009 07:24:22 -0500
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Hello Martin 

Okay, Lets start Over. 

The website is http://www.ems.com 
Or http://www.parcelforce.com Tracking number is EE132739201CN

It will take about 48-72 hours to show on their website 

JOe

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 11/5/2009 5:24:02 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

what is a ems number ? the number EE132739201CN does not work on the dhl website ? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Wed, 4 Nov 2009 09:28:23 -0500
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Hi Martin 
I thought that I Stopped it 
I was sending out 8 Different emails at the time 
EE132739201CN
Sorry,

Yours is the EMS number. With DHL you would be paying Big taxes.
Remember also that the Declared Value is 80$ And it is a "CD PLAYER" 

Joe 


-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 11/4/2009 8:24:35 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

hi you just sent me 2 emails with tracking details .

can you confirm which one it is ?

EE132739201CN

or


1816291610 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Wed, 4 Nov 2009 08:17:56 -0500
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Hello Martin 
AS Promised, now that we are back to normal with the Paypal accounts.
It is amazing how they can stop[ a business Dead in its tracks to serve ridiculous purposes like wanting to know my suppliers 
And copies of Invoices and correspondence with customers etc. 
When they do that they freeze all funds and you cannot send or receive. 

Anyway the tracking # is http://www.ems.com or http://www.parcelforce.com EE132739201CN

It will take about 48-72 hours to show on their website 

Sorry again we try to do the best that we can 

Joe 



-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 11/3/2009 5:21:04 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

hi i didnt pay via pay pal so how does this effect my purchase ? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Tue, 3 Nov 2009 15:43:45 -0500
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Marti 
On October 28th , I was prepared to send your Unit. Paypal , in its Infinite wisdom after 9 years with them put me under review and froze my 2 accounts. I managed to pass all of their requests today. And the accounts have been released. I have already sent was was waiting to be paid, the shipping cost , which I always hold until the radios are ready. 
I have sent it and I will have tracking tonight . I am so sorry for this but I have had several sleepless nights dealing with this review. 

JOe 

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 11/3/2009 2:23:10 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

hi i still have not recived this 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Tue, 27 Oct 2009 10:20:21 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Martin 

I do not know if I Lost it or If I ever received it

Can you please send your Shipping address and telephone # ?
Best regards 

Joe hall 

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/23/2009 1:39:31 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

anything yet ? it went out of my account on tuesday . i copyied and pasted the details you gave me so it should defo be there . 591 usd

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Wed, 21 Oct 2009 16:12:34 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Okay 

Will lt you know when it hits mine 

JOe

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/21/2009 1:44:43 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

its cleared my account 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Wed, 21 Oct 2009 09:34:15 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
I Checked this Morning, Not yet. 

Joe 

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/21/2009 5:17:10 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

have you recived my payment ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Tue, 20 Oct 2009 07:13:57 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Hi Martin 

We can provide with the ipod from the rear 

This is my Bank info :

Toronto Dominion Canada Trust Bank
Street: 270 Charlotte St.
City : Sydney
Province: Nova Scotia 
COUNTRY: CANADA
Postal Code: B1P 6G9
Transit # 54603
Bank # 004
Account # 0171 0260384
Routing #: 026009593
Swift # TDOMCATTTOR
Beneficiary : Gwen Hall
Address is
588 Rotary Drive
Sydney, Nova Scotia
B1P 4S8
Phone # is 902-539-3109



-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/20/2009 6:51:44 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

bank transfer . also do you have to plug the ipod in from the front or can you plug in on the rear of the unit ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Tue, 20 Oct 2009 06:45:25 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Hi Martin,

Do you mean the credit card? Or Bank transfer?
JOe 

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/20/2009 6:05:51 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

can you send me payment details ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Mon, 19 Oct 2009 19:20:22 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: int[email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Ours is the newest Most uptodate Model 

Joe 

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/19/2009 5:50:35 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

also is ir a v4 model ? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Mon, 19 Oct 2009 17:20:04 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050
Hello 

The TV Antenna Is 12$ and the DVB-T is 54$ 

Joe 


-------Original Message-------

From: [email protected]
Date: 10/19/2009 5:01:30 PM
To: Oskaramerica
Subject: RE: wd6050

How much would it be for the tv ariel and freeview ?

* Original message *
From:
[email protected]
Sent:
19:37:08
19-10-2009
To:
[email protected]
Subject:
RE: wd6050



Hi Martin

ThE BASe unit with all of the features, the Double Fakra adaptor, remote
control, manual and the Canbus for steering wheel control, The Maps and GPS
program on an SD Card and GPS antenna ,
Camera and TV Antenna is extra.
DVB-T (Freeview) is extra.

Best regards again !

Joe





-------Original Message-------

From: [email protected]
Date: 10/19/2009 3:27:24 PM
To: Oskaramerica
Subject: RE: wd6050

Hi can you just confirm what is included in the price

* Original message *
From:
[email protected]
Sent:
17:53:11
19-10-2009
To:
[Martin Intense] [email protected]
Subject:
RE: wd6050

Hi Martin

I is the same Price

JOe



-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/19/2009 5:29:54 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: wd6050

hi how much to the uk ?



Date: Sun, 18 Oct 2009 19:05:13 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: wd6050

Hello Martin

Thank you for contacting me.

My Price to Austrlia for the Head Unit with Maps, IGO8 Program with Maps of
ALL of Australia is $US525.00. This Includes a 14 Day DOA Guarantee where we
pay the shipping costs. And a 15 month warranty.

All of the Upgrades are included except the VW logo
VW has made it clear to the factory not to ship with their Logos. I have
that Update here to send to you.

The Options Available Include:

1/. The Golf reverse Camera Price is US$68 for the CCD model with better
night vision.

2/. Wireless transmitter and receiver for the above. $58.00 (Saves running
the wire all the way through the car)

3/. FOr TV You can Simply Go Analog and the Analog antenna is $12.00

4/. You have the Option of Built in Digital TV receiver (DVB-T) Which is 54$
Including the Antennas

5/. It already Includes the rear Exit USB Cable .

We accept Paypal, Mastercard or Visa, or Bank Transfer.

I hope the above is to your satisfaction and would be please to answer any
further questions.

Best regards

Joe

-------Original Message-------

From: Martin Intense
Date: 10/18/2009 5:18:39 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: wd6050

hi i was told that you sell these ? if so can you give me a price as im
looking for 1


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: problems with wd6050 (gillm)*

sorry forgot to add the emails start from the bottom


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: problems with wd6050 (gillm)*

Good luck getting anything from this guy. I gave him $492 and trusted that he'd take care of me if my radio was garbage. It was, and I paid another $60 to send it back to China ON MY DIME. He said as soon as he had confirmation that it would be received there I would have my money...that was at the beginning of October. This guy's a big douche just so you know. You cannot trust him. I learned my lesson big time


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: problems with wd6050 (Chacolla)*

bloody great .NOT sorry you are also having issues .so are you out of pocket and steroless ?


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: problems with wd6050 (gillm)*

for now. he says that i will have my refund soon but I don't believe a word that comes out of his mouth


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: problems with wd6050 (Chacolla)*

found more contact details for him , bless the world wide web








http://www.alibaba.com/member/....html


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: problems with wd6050 (gillm)*

I found that a while back. What good will that do us? I don't plan on driving 15 hours to his house and knocking on his door requesting $500.


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

Good luck. I bought my 6050 on oct 15, and still haven't received anything. Plus he hasn't answered my emails in the last 10 days. Oh, and I just found out that paypal won't be helping me, because its been 47 of the 45 days that i had to open a claim and get my money back!!!


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (nicolasl46)*

this is not good . if anyone gets any feedback from the seller can you get me know


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (gillm)*

I've been in NUMEROUS conversations with Joe (Oskar). FYI: His paypal account has been frozen for 180 days (Yeah, that's SIX months) and all of his funds have been frozen. No refunds anytime soon...I'm telling you, this guy is a criminal. He has the money, he just won't give it back to me because of "paypal". I want a damn personal check from him, but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (Chacolla)*

are you still getting emails from him ?


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (gillm)*

yeah occasionally...but they don't really tell me anything that helps. He keeps telling me 'his hands are tied' etc etc. i know he IS trying, and I do feel bad because he IS getting screwed over too by the chinese manufacturers, but unfortunatley he should be biting the bullet alone on this, not me. He's the middle man, and he promised a 12 month warranty. I purchased my radio at the beginning of AUGUST. I didn't get it until almost end of September. After using it a week I got fed up with it and asked for a refund. He says 'no problem...fill out this form and ship it here, once they get it, you get your money"....shipped it out Oct 5th. Still no money...


----------



## gotfast11 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys, i ordered a system about 2 weeks ago from his also and i havent heard back from his since he charged my car.. Started to get worried.. How long did it take for you guys to recieve your unit.. Do u think i should call the bank and try to cancel my transaction... after reading this forum, i think i should


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (gotfast11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotfast11* »_Hey guys, i ordered a system about 2 weeks ago from his also and i havent heard back from his since he charged my car.. Started to get worried.. How long did it take for you guys to recieve your unit.. Do u think i should call the bank and try to cancel my transaction... after reading this forum, i think i should

If you paid by Credit Card, call your credit card company NOW and tell them to stop the transaction because you WILL NOT get a unit for at least a few months, and when you do, it will be ****. If you paid by debit card, try calling your bank...but i don't think you have a chance getting that to work. Good luck...


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (Chacolla)*

does anyone know what the connector on the front ipod is called ? mine is damaged and i need a new 1 , i thought it was mini or micro usb but it is not .
any help would be great


----------



## gotfast11 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: (Chacolla)*

yea, i think i will do that. I emailed him the other day and i said that if i didnt hear from him i would cancel the transaction, and the next morning he finally sent me back an email saying, 
"I am doing all I can, they are still finalizing the New GUI And the High Res Maps. 
I Am Pushing every day 

I am waiting for an answer this AM . The deposits are in and I am waiting to transfer final payments and transport then they are a go. 
Every week they say "This wee" 
JOe "
so im not sure what i should do.. ive gotten both positive and negitive feedback for this unit and i cant complain for the price, im just worried first that im going to get screwed and secong, that im gunna get what i pay for!


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (gotfast11)*

can you ash him why he has not replyied back to me ? (martin gill) . i get nothing back after i email him . if i was you i would get your money back asap . he is a ripp off


----------



## gotfast11 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: (gillm)*

what did u order and how long ago, calling the bank today


----------



## gillm (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (gotfast11)*

hi there see post 1 
i ordered on the 21st of oct 
wd6050
freeview 
rear ipod lead
i did recive the basic wd6050 but no tv parts or rear ipod lead which i really need as the front ipod bit is broke (from new) 
let me know how you get on !


----------



## gotfast11 (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my money back!!!! woo hooo
thanks guys all good luck!!


----------

